# Lister Consent Forms



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone!! Thank God you are all back I have missed you!!!

We had our bloods done at lister on friday, and after a big mess up, where we had a general IVF nurse thinking we were in for a drop in blood test and having to wait another 15 mins to get the correct nurse (Monica) to find our notes and set up, we were finally seen!!!
Monica gave me a massive folder full of forms to fill in, but I have 2 of each of them, and dont understand half!! The green one I can do, but I have one for freezing eggs and embryo's which we dont want, so do we just leave that blank? And a few others that I have no idea what to do, and why do I have 2 of each?!?!?! Have left a message for someone to call me back, but could anyone on here else please??!?!?

Thanks Girls. Missed you all!!

xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Kateag,

I have just had egg share/ICSI at Lister and know how you feel about the forms.  The reason you have two of many of the forms is that you will need to consent to your tx and then consent to your recipients tx (ie will you allow them to freeze any left over embryos etc)  We had a good read through the forms and tried to decide what we would like to do and then we waited until our next appt and went through each one with monica before we filled them in to make sure we were agreeing to the right things! If you are not clear about any of them then just keep asking them to explain until you are, they are big decisions after all!

I hope that has made sense but please feel free to PM me should you have anymore questions. Good luck    

Love Tracey
xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi
I am at the Lister and started down regging last friday, have my baseline scan this friday (4th) and have been told if alls ok will start stimming this friday. Didnt think it all happened this quick but Im not complaining.
Anyway enough about me and back to the original post!! he he
I have asked to go through the consent forms on friday with one of the nurses, i've done what i can and need them to clarify some things with me, i think thats the best thing to do i already know what i want to do with regards to freezing etc if I'm lucky enough to get to that point!!!! but dont want to sign the wrong bits!
And just wanted to say big congrats to you Tracy (Tfitz)! 
Nic


----------

